# Knitting and crochet apps



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

There are many apps for knitting and crochet which is wonderful for us. I have one I thought was nice but just started with Knit Companion which is free and just great. Thought it would be nice to have anyone who uses the apps to tell us all which you use and why you like and recommend it. There are so many apps now that going through them all and doing the hit and miss is time away from knitting. Getting them on one thread would be a help. So....What do you use?? Thanks.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I have an iPad and would like to learn about apps for it too. I don't use any yet.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

i also have the iPad I have several app's but really haven't figured them out properly, knit evenly this is great to figure out were and how many to dec. or inc.,knit counter it explains itself but I do like it because i have several vip'''s so i can tell were i left off,JknitHD Prow which am not sure off the thing i do not like about this one you can't write on your pattern or even put a proper tittle on the page once its in there unless some one enlightens me , knit companion,not sure what it does knit freedom, knitting help,and lion brand . as you can see 
I have a collection and would like to delete some but am afraid after I did that i would find out from some of you that it is a great app so I will keep watching this topic to find out more about them . so please if any off these are junk tell me . i'm in the downsizing mode because we are getting ready to move to a smaller house might as well include my apps


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a Kindle and would like to know a good ap for it.


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

I, too, would also like to know if there are apps for the 
Samsung Galaxy Tab.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Great question. Thanks.
Pzoe


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Never even thought there would be an i pad app but am interested in this thread.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

my I pad is full of patterns i have saved on the home page. I would love to know how to put them all in one place. I have put them in categories lableed hats, tunisian, etc but another place for all of them would be great.


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

I have knit companion on my ipad and it was free. You can pay to add more functions, but I think it will be all I need as is. I can download patterns to it and then open them for a project. The nicest feature is that I can mark my place as I knit or when I stop knitting and can easily find where I left off the next time I work on it.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

I keep hearing about apps for iPads and tablets, but does anyone make apps for computers? I'd love to have something I can use to organize my patterns, but I have an old Kindle and a desktop computer.


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm too stupid for anything other than a computer. The smart phones are smarter than I am. S I don't use apps


----------



## lbg52 (Sep 7, 2013)

Georget said:


> I, too, would also like to know if there are apps for the
> Samsung Galaxy Tab.


Me too!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

jeanbess said:


> i also have the iPad I have several app's but really haven't figured them out properly, knit evenly this is great to figure out were and how many to dec. or inc.,knit counter it explains itself but I do like it because i have several vip'''s so i can tell were i left off,JknitHD Prow which am not sure off the thing i do not like about this one you can't write on your pattern or even put a proper tittle on the page once its in there unless some one enlightens me , knit companion,not sure what it does knit freedom, knitting help,and lion brand . as you can see. (Quote)
> 
> I have the JknitLite and I like how you can put patterns in it but as you said, you cannot put a proper title of your pattern once it is there. I have to open them up. To see what the patterns are.
> 
> The Knitcompanion seems really nice. You can name your project and it has a lot of helpful features.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I use Knitting Pattern Database, a free app. I can bring in my patterns or pull some off the web. I can put information such as hook/needle size, yarn, what type of project it is. I have patterns I want to finish in there now, and I have the yarns that go to each in there also. I also used it to link the yarns to their patterns. It lets you have row counters with each project. I like it, for my basic needs, but it is built with more features that others would use too.
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zorac.knitting&hl=en


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I just have them sorted into folders. I have a Main Crochet folder and inside this, I have a Patterns folder, a Crochet Help Folder, a Tips and Videos folder. In the Patterns folder, I have Crochet Hats, Crochet Accessories, and Dishcloths as folders. I'm debating separating the Accessories folder down into more categories.

My Knitting is separated this way too.



flower_power said:


> I keep hearing about apps for iPads and tablets, but does anyone make apps for computers? I'd love to have something I can use to organize my patterns, but I have an old Kindle and a desktop computer.


----------



## Fidra (Nov 11, 2013)

I use Knitcompanian on an iPad,, I started with the free version but did eventually upgrade with a gift card from my brother. Love it, I am still learning all it can do for me but following either text rows or charts is easy. I still store patterns in PDF on iBooks or in pages though, only have projects I am working on in Knitcompanian.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

MzKnitCro said:


> I use Knitting Pattern Database, a free app. I can bring in my patterns or pull some off the web. I can put information such as hook/needle size, yarn, what type of project it is. I have patterns I want to finish in there now, and I have the yarns that go to each in there also. I also used it to link the yarns to their patterns. It lets you have row counters with each project. I like it, for my basic needs, but it is built with more features that others would use too.
> http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zorac.knitting&hl=en


that looks like a good app. but it doesn't work on a iPad


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

MzKnitCro said:


> I use Knitting Pattern Database, a free app. I can bring in my patterns or pull some off the web. I can put information such as hook/needle size, yarn, what type of project it is. I have patterns I want to finish in there now, and I have the yarns that go to each in there also. I also used it to link the yarns to their patterns. It lets you have row counters with each project. I like it, for my basic needs, but it is built with more features that others would use too.
> http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zorac.knitting&hl=en


that looks like a good app. but it doesn't work on a iPad


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Georget said:


> I, too, would also like to know if there are apps for the
> Samsung Galaxy Tab.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

flower_power said:


> I keep hearing about apps for iPads and tablets, but does anyone make apps for computers? I'd love to have something I can use to organize my patterns, but I have an old Kindle and a desktop computer.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kas0103 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have saved most of my downloaded patterns in iBooks on my iPad, but I like the idea of having a proper database of my own, sounds great! I shall try it today - thanks for the tip! Didn't realise that my iPad would be such a help with knitting and crochet...


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm interested in the replies as well. I have just started using Knit Companion and like what I see so far. I would like to synch the projects to my iphone but have not figured out how to do that. The app is on both ipad and iphone but not the project. Always more to learn.


----------



## aquaciser1 (Aug 28, 2011)

I download all my patterns to ibooks on my ipad. I may have to try knit companion and see if I can figure out how to use it.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

RUSTYDANCER66 said:


> my I pad is full of patterns i have saved on the home page. I would love to know how to put them all in one place. I have put them in categories lableed hats, tunisian, etc but another place for all of them would be great.


DropBox is a good app for storage a (its free) and you can access it from any device (you need to install it on the devices of course). You need to have internet access. 
www.DropBox.com


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Mitch said:


> I'm interested in the replies as well. I have just started using Knit Companion and like what I see so far. I would like to synch the projects to my iphone but have not figured out how to do that. The app is on both ipad and iphone but not the project. Always more to learn.


let me know if you find out if i have time i might phone apple's help line to morrow


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

I have seen Knit Pro 2 mentioned on here a few times (for designing knitting charts). Tried to find it on Apple Store but can't. Any ideas?


----------



## Gamma Jan (Jan 9, 2013)

jeanbess said:


> that looks like a good app. but it doesn't work on a iPad


Doesn't work on Kindle Fire either


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

Very interesting thread- I will have to play around with knit companion. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Poodlemom2 (Nov 17, 2012)

I have most of the mentioned Apps for my iPad and hardly ever use them for all of the mentioned reasons. The App I use is Notability. It is free. You can sort patterns, write on Patterns as well as highlight special items. You can add pictures of the project and even list under different headings. 

This is my goto App and I love it!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Quilter Pam said:


> I have knit companion on my ipad and it was free. You can pay to add more functions, but I think it will be all I need as is. I can download patterns to it and then open them for a project. The nicest feature is that I can mark my place as I knit or when I stop knitting and can easily find where I left off the next time I work on it.


I would like to find an app like that for the kindle fire.

As it is, I convert all my patterns to PDF and as I knit, I highlight the row or section am working on.

If a pattern is too well protected and the highlighter wont work I retype the written instruction into text format and use it the same way.


----------



## Poodlemom2 (Nov 17, 2012)

talbotsetters said:


> I have seen Knit Pro 2 mentioned on here a few times (for designing knitting charts). Tried to find it on Apple Store but can't. Any ideas?


Look for Knit Pro Lite and you can up grade. However, see my post above about Notability which I highly recommend over KnitPro


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> that looks like a good app. but it doesn't work on a iPad


Yes, the KPD sounds like just what I'm looking for, but does not work on iPad.
Anyone know of a similar app for iPad?


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

are they any for the kindle fire?


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

It would be nice to have a workshop on using apps more effectively!


----------



## Kas0103 (Nov 19, 2013)

johannecw said:


> It would be nice to have a workshop on using apps more effectively!


I agree entirely!


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

I love Office OneNote. I copy and paste patterns, tips, crochet, etc to my sub page categories and never have to worry about "saving" my work. I can name every page or subpagewith the name of the project.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

MzKnitCro said:


> I use Knitting Pattern Database, a free app. I can bring in my patterns or pull some off the web. I can put information such as hook/needle size, yarn, what type of project it is. I have patterns I want to finish in there now, and I have the yarns that go to each in there also. I also used it to link the yarns to their patterns. It lets you have row counters with each project. I like it, for my basic needs, but it is built with more features that others would use too.
> http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zorac.knitting&hl=en


Thank you for this suggestion. I've downloaded it and think it's going to be a winner for me. Much appreciated.


----------



## Ginaellen (Sep 2, 2011)

I have had many knitting apps on my Ipad but I now use Goodreader exclusively. You can create folders to store your patterns. I have a folder labeled techniques which holds you tube and other videos demonstrating how tos. Once you open a pattern you can highlight all the numbers which refer to the size you are making. You can also make notes on the pattern. For example you can leave a note with the date and row you left off on. It really is a great app. It is not free and I don't recall how much I paid for it. The app stores pdf, word, excel and many other document types.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> There are many apps for knitting and crochet which is wonderful for us. I have one I thought was nice but just started with Knit Companion which is free and just great. Thought it would be nice to have anyone who uses the apps to tell us all which you use and why you like and recommend it. There are so many apps now that going through them all and doing the hit and miss is time away from knitting. Getting them on one thread would be a help. So....What do you use?? Thanks.


I have a kindle fire and and iphone5
Now I am a beginner. I have on my kindle fire the book knitting for dummies
(FREE) and a lion brand book(also FREE). Ony iPhone I have knitting daily,knitting, lion brand and istitches - all free.


----------



## Sharon Lee (Jun 13, 2011)

I love the knitting pattern database app also, especially the needle organization. 
Sharon


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

I too use Goodreader for iPad. I remember the cost to be $5.99 (could have been $9.99). Well worth the price. Like Ginaellen mentions, you can highlight in different colors, write notes on pattern. Actually went to a you.tube video for help in using Goodreader. Love this app & would highly recommend it to anyone.


----------



## chrisw (Jan 31, 2014)

I have just downloaded, for free, Knitting & Crochet Buddy on my Kindle. Looks pretty good, it will even allow you to store pics of your finished projects.


----------



## Latou (Sep 15, 2013)

A really good app for Android is County Plus which helps you keep track of where you are up to with pattern repeats, inc and dec etc. There is also a version for Kindle on the Amazon website.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Polly-McEldowney-County-Plus/dp/B005SXPRFC/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1393770633&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=county+plus


----------



## TNKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

I just purchased Good Reader for Ipad for $4.99.


----------



## The wheeze (Nov 11, 2012)

johannecw said:


> It would be nice to have a workshop on using apps more effectively!


I was going to suggest this also.


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

I have used all of the App's that has been talked about. Then my friend 
told me how easy it was to use the reading list. It is at the top left of 
the IPAD? it is the box withe the arrow going up. When you find the pattern 
you what just tap the box and it will add it to your reading list.
It is so easy.


----------



## Marti57 (Dec 31, 2013)

carrad47 said:


> I'm too stupid for anything other than a computer. The smart phones are smarter than I am. S I don't use apps


You're not alone. Sometimes, computers are smarter than me too. :lol:


----------



## Ms Doolittle (Nov 19, 2012)

I like the idea of sorting into folders, but will try the iPad app. Thanks


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I use the free version of Adobe. I store my patterns "locally" so I can access them any time. I also store them on acrobat.com so that I will still have them should I have an iPad or computer crash. You can highlight areas on your pattern and "write" notes too.


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

I have Ewe Stash. I love it. I am trying to organize my yarn and put them in containers. With this I an mark where and what I have put the yarn in. I know ralvery has what yarn you have this goes a bit farther for me. I can also write what pattern I am using with each yarn. You can also put your needles and hooks in app so you know what you have.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

I have several knitting apps on my iphone and never use them. Can't explain why. I am fairly tech savvy so will follow this conversation with interest.


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

Dropbox is free and works across all devices. When you add a pattern with the iPad it also is visible from your phone, computer and any device when you put in your password. It is easy to store and sort. It does not work for all patterns, such as those within a blog. I have just found Pocket for those items. You can email anything to Pocket and it will be there for you to read later. Really cleans up the paper mess. I just print out a pattern when I am ready to use it.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Mandonan said:


> Dropbox is free and works across all devices. When you add a pattern with the iPad it also is visible from your phone, computer and any device when you put in your password. It is easy to store and sort. It does not work for all patterns, such as those within a blog. I have just found Pocket for those items. You can email anything to Pocket and it will be there for you to read later. Really cleans up the paper mess. I just print out a pattern when I am ready to use it.


thanks for the tip about Pocket.


----------



## Poodlemom2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Ms Doolittle said:


> I like the idea of sorting into folders, but will try the iPad app. Thanks


Notability for iPad has the ability for many, many folders. Within the folders, everything is alphabetized as well. It also runs a completely alphabetized list. It is so much easier than anything mentioned here to use.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

MzKnitCro said:


> I use Knitting Pattern Database, a free app. I can bring in my patterns or pull some off the web. I can put information such as hook/needle size, yarn, what type of project it is. I have patterns I want to finish in there now, and I have the yarns that go to each in there also. I also used it to link the yarns to their patterns. It lets you have row counters with each project. I like it, for my basic needs, but it is built with more features that others would use too.
> http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zorac.knitting&hl=en


This sounds very good and I am going to look into it.

NOW, my most-used apps: I Books - when a pattern is a PDF (you know that because a tab comes up when you bring up a pattern), you can highlight Ibooks and set up categories and put it in there.

Goodreader - save PDFs and annotate, change names, and many other things by the tab "manage Files."

Evernote - copy a file or information and paste onto a "new Note."

PDF CONVERTER - Great - if a pattern or info IS NOT A PDF, you can convert it and save it in the above I books or Goodreader.

Those are my FAVORITES.

If you have any questions, I will be HAPPY to help! 😀 Enjoy. I love the apps. I love IPad because what I want to use is there and I do not have excess things. At least that's how I see it.

You can also use the SEARCH FUNCTION of this Forum.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

I use the Good Reader app on my iPad. It's not a knitting app but allows you to make an annotated copy of your pattern.You can keep track of what row you're on, (even with charts), and where you are in the sequence of the pattern, make notes or modifications, highlight, etc.
It's my favorite!


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

Some of the apps are for apple products only. I have a MotoX and downloaded the Knitting Counter app thru Google Play. I've only used it to count rows and repeats but I like it.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

There is also a thread on here that has turned into an "app" discussion, under "Will you folks just stop"


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

RUSTYDANCER66 said:


> my I pad is full of patterns i have saved on the home page. I would love to know how to put them all in one place. I have put them in categories lableed hats, tunisian, etc but another place for all of them would be great.


Me too!


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Georget said:


> I, too, would also like to know if there are apps for the
> Samsung Galaxy Tab.


Me too!


----------



## NETeri (Dec 9, 2011)

To store my patterns on line I use Dropbox. it is a free app and lets you set up different folders for different types of projects and it is easy to use. Pinterest is another great place to find patterns and store them.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Ranger said:


> Me too!


Read my post. I don't think putting too much on wallpaper is good. Use apps. I think WE should clean out also. 😉


----------



## laylajeanne (Sep 18, 2011)

Georget said:


> I, too, would also like to know if there are apps for the
> Samsung Galaxy Tab.


The Galaxy Tab is an Android tablet. You can go to Google Playstore and find quite a few apps for it.

I have an Android tablet and got Pro Knitting Patterns Database there. I got it to inventory my yarn because I had started finding yarn I had forgotten I had. Time to stop buying for awhile, I guess. <g> As others have said, it's got lots of features. Some I'll never use, but they're there if I want them.

This and County Plus which I have on my Kindle and my smartphone are the two I use the most.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Poodlemom2 said:


> Notability for iPad has the ability for many, many folders. Within the folders, everything is alphabetized as well. It also runs a completely alphabetized list. It is so much easier than anything mentioned here to use.


Thank you! Will try.


----------



## Ms Doolittle (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Poodlemom2!


----------



## Dorise (Nov 21, 2013)

I have an iPad too, I put patterns in iBooks, I would love to know how to sort them into folders ( cooking, crochet, knitting and quilting ).Also I have a kindle app. ( my son put it on & they will not tell me anything, just tell me to read ) we'll I do not know what all those ABCs mean,. Can you down load a book to the kindle app on an APPLE iPad. How do you print out patterns with out all the commits?


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

I've used Microsoft OneNote, but switched over to Evernote when I went from Internet Explorer to Google Chrome. It's OK, but I was looking for something more, like a knitting/crochet design package for a PC that will run on Windows 7.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Dorise said:


> I have an iPad too, I put patterns in iBooks, I would love to know how to sort them into folders ( cooking, crochet, knitting and quilting ).Also I have a kindle app. ( my son put it on & they will not tell me anything, just tell me to read ) we'll I do not know what all those ABCs mean,. Can you down load a book to the kindle app on an APPLE iPad. How do you print out patterns with out all the commits?


TO Download book to Kindle app: go to Amazon and when you buy a book you will be given option to put it into kindle app. The price for kindle app book will be given.

USING Ibooks for documents: when you say to save in Ibooks (tab at top), the document will come to Ibooks. Then press 'library' tab at top. Then press edit, select document, then press move, press collections, and press where you want it to go.

NOW-TO MAKE NEW COLLECTIONS - press 'Collections' at top of page and at bottom, there is a red heading saying 'New Collection'. Make your label.

THEN proceed as above.


----------



## Donnatwo (Jul 5, 2012)

I use an app called "pocket". You can save anything in it but I use it for patterns. It is easy to save into it and easy to retrieve your patterns.


----------



## Kas0103 (Nov 19, 2013)

golfmom1018 said:
 

> I too use Goodreader for iPad. I remember the cost to be $5.99 (could have been $9.99). Well worth the price. Like Ginaellen mentions, you can highlight in different colors, write notes on pattern. Actually went to a you.tube video for help in using Goodreader. Love this app & would highly recommend it to anyone.


Thanks, great tip! I'll try to find it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

TNKnitter said:


> I just purchased Good Reader for Ipad for $4.99.


And I still covet the knit-print clog in your avatar!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

As evidenced by the frequent questions and comments, lots of us are using tablets and phones. Doing a search on KP will lead you to other threads discussing apps. Also, there are books, videos, and websites to learn how to use your device. I think becoming comfortable using the device will help you to figure out what you can do with it. I've had my iPad for 3 years and I'm always learning something new. And then there's always trial and error and experimentation with different free or low-cost apps.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I use Knit Companion for knitting patterns. It is NOT a design tool app. It is an app for knitting with. It is totally excellent and there is a free version to try. Later this year there will be a version for Android devices. Right now it is available only for apple iPhone and iPad. You will love the free version but it has some limitations. The $15.00 for the full version is worth every penny. I have hundreds of patterns on my Knit Companion and it keeps track of exactly where I am in any or all of the patterns. It can use either the printed pattern, graphs or both and highlight which row/round you are on. Love it!!!!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> that looks like a good app. but it doesn't work on a iPad


What does Knit Companion work on? I don't have a tablet, but I have an iPhone5.


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

I have just downloaded this app. Looks very interesting. Now to see how it works.



Cdambro said:


> jeanbess said:
> 
> 
> > i also have the iPad I have several app's but really haven't figured them out properly, knit evenly this is great to figure out were and how many to dec. or inc.,knit counter it explains itself but I do like it because i have several vip'''s so i can tell were i left off,JknitHD Prow which am not sure off the thing i do not like about this one you can't write on your pattern or even put a proper tittle on the page once its in there unless some one enlightens me , knit companion,not sure what it does knit freedom, knitting help,and lion brand . as you can see. (Quote)
> ...


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Donnatwo said:


> I use an app called "pocket". You can save anything in it but I use it for patterns. It is easy to save into it and easy to retrieve your patterns.


I downloaded this and it's so easy! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

The app I downloaded was the KPD app.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

yotbum said:


> What does Knit Companion work on? I don't have a tablet, but I have an iPhone5.


Go to the App Store and search for it to see if there's a version for iphone5.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. I wasn't aware of all the knitting apps for the iPad. Anyway, I just uploaded 24 Apps and will go through them 1 by 1. I will post what I find, which may or may not be helpful for anyone else; it will just show what I do and do not like.

One thing I've noticed: all the magazine Apps are "free" well, sort of. Like all magazine Apps, the app itself if free, but they start charging when you download any issue of the magazine. So be sure you want the magazine before downloading the magazine app. Oh, and one warning about the magazine apps, there is usually a disclaimer with the app info that they start charging you after so many days, whether you decide to buy an issue or not. They are a bit sneaky about this, so BEWARE.

Free doesn't always mean FREE.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

You are welcome.



Kitchenergal said:


> Thank you for this suggestion. I've downloaded it and think it's going to be a winner for me. Much appreciated.


----------



## yvettem (Jul 24, 2012)

RUSTYDANCER66 said:


> my I pad is full of patterns i have saved on the home page. I would love to know how to put them all in one place. I have put them in categories lableed hats, tunisian, etc but another place for all of them would be great.


I keep all my patterns on my ipad on an app called Evernote


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I was going to suggest that one too. Wonder if the creator of Knitting Pattern Database, could be convinced to put it on Amazon.



chrisw said:


> I have just downloaded, for free, Knitting & Crochet Buddy on my Kindle. Looks pretty good, it will even allow you to store pics of your finished projects.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Funny is that I also use Evernote to store patterns. If I have too many places to store my patterns I won't know what is where and will still be looking all over. Same with my recipes. My vote is still out as to whether this technology has simplified life. But, I do love it. It is great seeing what everyone uses. Helpful.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> Funny is that I also use Evernote to store patterns. If I have too many places to store my patterns I won't know what is where and will still be looking all over. Same with my recipes. My vote is still out as to whether this technology has simplified life. But, I do love it. It is great seeing what everyone uses. Helpful.


I've tried out different apps in the past few years and decided that Goodreader is the one I like best. BUT now I have to get all my other patterns out of the other apps I've tried and into Goodreader. Not a big chore, but for some reason I haven't done it. It's kind of like having to do the finishing touches on a knitted item.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I pad has 150 knitting apps, some free some pay. I use good reader, JDHlite , iBooks , Adobe reader if I must. Love the use of Good Reader. For all you kindle fire people, kindle only uses android apps. To find them, go to search at the top of the web screen and type in "knitting apps for kindle fire". There aren' that many as kindle fir is most an entertainment tool. As far as the other tablets go, I would do a google search for apps on the tablet you are using. This type of question has been asked before in many threads. Don't see what you are looking for, do a search at the top of this page "iPad apps". There will be more ideas there . Good luck.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I also use Knit Counter, it's free. There is space enough to keep track of 10 projects and a place to leave notes. It is just a counter. But if you are like me, I have at least 10 projects going at all times. I get bored easily.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

lbg52 said:


> Me too!


Me 3!


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

So far, I haven't found any iPad Apps that I can't live without. Especially the free ones (and I haven't bought any). I'm a long-time iPad user and most of the Apps, whatever they're for, are pretty lame. To this date, no really beneficial Apps have been designed and released. I checked out the 24 free apps that I downloaded to my iPad, and I'm now in the process of deleting most of them. The problem, I think, is that knitters were not interviewed by the app designers to see what would be really useful. For example, the gauge calculators are no better than what knitters currently use. The row counter isn't better than the Clover brand row counter gadget I currently use, and the gadget is infinitely easier to use (pick up the counter from my side table, increase the row number by pressing the clicker on the top of the gadget.) To compare, I would have to pick up my iPad (probably on the same table, but way heavier, lift the top of the iPad cover, press the iPad ON button, look for the iPad row counter app (amidst so many other apps I have on 3 separate app screens), press to open the app, wait for it to display, then select to enter my current row. 

Clearly, this is too complicated and time-consuming compared to pressing the row increase clicker on the Clover row counter gadget. A hundred times more complicated. It would actually be easier to pick up my iPhone, turn it on, select my Notes app, and type the number of the row I'm on.

Right now I'm off to delete about a dozen of those 24 free knitting apps I downloaded to my iPad. Reason: a waste of time using them.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Anything available for a nook?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

shadypineslady said:


> So far, I haven't found any iPad Apps that I can't live without. Especially the free ones (and I haven't bought any). I'm a long-time iPad user and most of the Apps, whatever they're for, are pretty lame. To this date, no really beneficial Apps have been designed and released. I checked out the 24 free apps that I downloaded to my iPad, and I'm now in the process of deleting most of them. The problem, I think, is that knitters were not interviewed by the app designers to see what would be really useful. For example, the gauge calculators are no better than what knitters currently use. The row counter isn't better than the Clover brand row counter gadget I currently use, and the gadget is infinitely easier to use (pick up the counter from my side table, increase the row number by pressing the clicker on the top of the gadget.) To compare, I would have to pick up my iPad (probably on the same table, but way heavier, lift the top of the iPad cover, press the iPad ON button, look for the iPad row counter app (amidst so many other apps I have on 3 separate app screens), press to open the app, wait for it to display, then select to enter my current row.
> 
> Clearly, this is too complicated and time-consuming compared to pressing the row increase clicker on the Clover row counter gadget. A hundred times more complicated. It would actually be easier to pick up my iPhone, turn it on, select my Notes app, and type the number of the row I'm on.
> 
> Right now I'm off to delete about a dozen of those 24 free knitting apps I downloaded to my iPad. Reason: a waste of time using them.


Goodreader used to cost $5 and was well worth it. Haven't checked current price.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> Anything available for a nook?


Google "knitting apps for Nook"


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

alcameron said:


> Goodreader used to cost $5 and was well worth it. Haven't checked current price.


What does it do? Or what is it for?

O, wait, I see, it's a PDF reader. I'm not sure why I would need it, I can already read PDF files on my iPad. What don't I understand?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

shadypineslady said:


> What does it do? Or what is it for?


It enables you to download, store, file, annotate, and share (probably more)
your patterns (and many other documents/files).


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

alcameron said:


> It enables you to download, store, file, annotate, and share (probably more)
> your patterns (and many other documents/files).


Thanks for the info. I see that it's $5.99. I can already do all those things on my iPad without buying the app. I can download PDF files, can store them and share (plus print them). I can also annotate them by reading them in a Word file (have this capability on my iPad) or could more easily annotate them if I read the file in Notes or just as an email to myself.

So, I can't see the reason for spending the $5.99 for something I can already do on my iPad.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

shadypineslady said:


> Thanks for the info. I see that it's $5.99. I can already do all those things on my iPad without buying the app. I can download PDF files, can store them and share (plus print them). I can also annotate them by reading them in a Word file (have this capability on my iPad) or could more easily annotate them if I read the file in Notes or just as an email to myself.
> 
> So, I can't see the reason for spending the $5.99 for something I can already do on my iPad.


There's more than one way to do things, and if you've got your "way" that's great. I like to use the tools in Goodreader to underline, highlight, etc. so I don't have to print the pattern (but you can print and browse the web from within the app). Just different ways of doing things.


----------



## martha9447 (Oct 26, 2012)

RUSTYDANCER66 said:


> my I pad is full of patterns i have saved on the home page. I would love to know how to put them all in one place. I have put them in categories lableed hats, tunisian, etc but another place for all of them would be great.


My knitting instructor suggests Goodreader, an apple apt. Great for organizing patterns from everywhere including scanning in your paper patterns. My LYS teaches as class on this app. Check it out!. martha


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

MzKnitCro said:


> I use Knitting Pattern Database, a free app. I can bring in my patterns or pull some off the web. I can put information such as hook/needle size, yarn, what type of project it is. I have patterns I want to finish in there now, and I have the yarns that go to each in there also. I also used it to link the yarns to their patterns. It lets you have row counters with each project. I like it, for my basic needs, but it is built with more features that others would use too.
> http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zorac.knitting&hl=en


I have downloaded this also. Are there instructions somewhere that will help me to understand how it works. Got somewhat lost and gave up.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

lbg52 said:


> Me too!


and me...


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

shadypineslady said:


> What does it do? Or what is it for?
> 
> O, wait, I see, it's a PDF reader. I'm not sure why I would need it, I can already read PDF files on my iPad. What don't I understand?


Well, you can read them on the tablet. I imagine, you mean on the web. I got my IPad so that I could save patterns and use them as I knit. I like to annotate and re-use some of them. I love the apps that I have. You CAN get apps that are not worth having at all. I have a bunch of "deleted" ones, they being still on the tablet if I want to bring them back. My complaint is that there are not enough instructions on how to use them. I probably would not have bought most of them or even gotten them free😁.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

imaxian said:


> DropBox is a good app for storage a (its free) and you can access it from any device (you need to install it on the devices of course). You need to have internet access.
> www.DropBox.com


The issue with DropBox and for that matter any of these types of storage is that you cannot access them unless online. Or am I wrong? I have a microchip for my Samsung Note on which I put everything, so always can access them. Really good way to read knitting charts. Also have a stitch counter that I use that way.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

johannecw said:


> It would be nice to have a workshop on using apps more effectively!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks will have a look at that.


laylajeanne said:


> The Galaxy Tab is an Android tablet. You can go to Google Playstore and find quite a few apps for it.
> 
> I have an Android tablet and got Pro Knitting Patterns Database there. I got it to inventory my yarn because I had started finding yarn I had forgotten I had. Time to stop buying for awhile, I guess. <g> As others have said, it's got lots of features. Some I'll never use, but they're there if I want them.
> 
> This and County Plus which I have on my Kindle and my smartphone are the two I use the most.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

flower_power said:


> I keep hearing about apps for iPads and tablets, but does anyone make apps for computers? I'd love to have something I can use to organize my patterns, but I have an old Kindle and a desktop computer.


The way I keep my yarn-related things organized on my laptop is by --

To set up the place. . .

1 -- On the desk top, open a new folder -- put the cursor at some area on the desktop, right click, go down to "new" and left click on "folder" -- this will show a folder with an empty title box under it, so you can name it what you want

2 -- Put categories into this folder -- yarn, patterns (with subcategories for hats, sweaters, etc.), crochet. . .

Then --

3 -- When I find some yarnie topic that I want to keep handy I
a -- open the folder
b -- click and hold on the little symbol on the left end of the address bar -- the one for this Knitting Paradise page is a KP just before the http:// stuff
c -- drag the symbol to the category I want it in

4 -- I go to that file that I just moved and right click on it, go down the drop down menu to "rename," left click on it, and name it something I'll remember

----------------------------

I have an android tablet, but I haven't figured it out very well yet. Too busy knitting.


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you for asking this question. All this info is so helpful
Will continue to follow this thread.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

For Android Users, search under 'knitting' in Play Store. 

For row counter I cannot go past Row Counter Widget by Kaybit. I currently have 4 projects on the go. I have all counters for a project in the same colour. On projects where counting is needed for both rows and repeats, I open 2 counters. More can be set up for counting increases and decreases, etc. There doesn't appear to be any limit on the number of counters that can be on the go at a time. Counts up and down, so I can unravel my work without losing my place in the pattern.

Another app to look at is Knitting Wool Calculator. Calculates amount of yarn when changing yarns for a pattern.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a Kindle Fire HD and I use the app called Knitting Buddy. It was free on Amazon.


----------



## Sneak mom (Dec 5, 2013)

Is there an app to inventory hooks and needles? I could really use that so I don't buy so many multiples go the same size!


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok when people say IPad is that the same as a tablet. 
Candy


Poodlemom2 said:


> Notability for iPad has the ability for many, many folders. Within the folders, everything is alphabetized as well. It also runs a completely alphabetized list. It is so much easier than anything mentioned here to use.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Sneak mom said:


> Is there an app to inventory hooks and needles? I could really use that so I don't buy so many multiples go the same size!


 I went out and bought several of the same sized circs and DPN's so that I could get started on the next project while leaving a WIP -- well, more than one WIP, really.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Candy said:


> Ok when people say IPad is that the same as a tablet.
> Candy


Ipad is an Apple tablet. There are many brands of tablets -- Samsung, Sony, etc.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

shadypineslady said:


> So far, I haven't found any iPad Apps that I can't live without. Especially the free ones (and I haven't bought any). I'm a long-time iPad user and most of the Apps, whatever they're for, are pretty lame. To this date, no really beneficial Apps have been designed and released. I checked out the 24 free apps that I downloaded to my iPad, and I'm now in the process of deleting most of them. The problem, I think, is that knitters were not interviewed by the app designers to see what would be really useful. For example, the gauge calculators are no better than what knitters currently use. The row counter isn't better than the Clover brand row counter gadget I currently use, and the gadget is infinitely easier to use (pick up the counter from my side table, increase the row number by pressing the clicker on the top of the gadget.) To compare, I would have to pick up my iPad (probably on the same table, but way heavier, lift the top of the iPad cover, press the iPad ON button, look for the iPad row counter app (amidst so many other apps I have on 3 separate app screens), press to open the app, wait for it to display, then select to enter my current row.
> 
> Clearly, this is too complicated and time-consuming compared to pressing the row increase clicker on the Clover row counter gadget. A hundred times more complicated. It would actually be easier to pick up my iPhone, turn it on, select my Notes app, and type the number of the row I'm on.
> 
> Right now I'm off to delete about a dozen of those 24 free knitting apps I downloaded to my iPad. Reason: a waste of time using them.


The only easy one I've found is one suggested on kp, pocket. Its so easy and I can separate my knitting and recipes!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Try this link:

http://zoracdev.blogspot.com/p/kpd-advanced-help.html



Lillyhooch said:


> I have downloaded this also. Are there instructions somewhere that will help me to understand how it works. Got somewhat lost and gave up.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

MzKnitCro said:


> Try this link:
> 
> http://zoracdev.blogspot.com/p/kpd-advanced-help.html


Thanks. I will now give the app a go.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

If you need any more help, let me know.



Lillyhooch said:


> Thanks. I will now give the app a go.


----------



## SasZKnitter (Feb 9, 2011)

So a couple of things to think about....
Ipads are very proprioritory.... And space on the device becomes an issue... Now if you use a cloud situation then you must be on the internet to get to it... Which is fine for some but a problem for others....

Those using a desktop, or laptop or tablet have you tried just using excel to keep track of your tools, yarn stash, and all needles you have...
Then I set up folders... If I see a pattern I like I copy and paste it into word. I give the pattern a name description that makes sense. Then I put it into folders by knitting or crochet, then group folders... I.e. Baby items, Scarves, sweaters, ponchos, socks, easter, christmas... Etc... You get the idea, then I back it up on a sd card, or usb or pen drive... So I can get to at anytime.

I keep a knitting only email address too... So this is not mixed up with my other perso al business.


Another option that is free is ravelry... Ypu can do everything ther.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

shadypineslady said:


> The problem, I think, is that knitters were not interviewed by the app designers to see what would be really useful.
> 
> For example, the gauge calculators are no better than what knitters currently use. The row counter isn't better than the Clover brand row counter gadget I currently use, and the gadget is infinitely easier to use (pick up the counter from my side table, increase the row number by pressing the clicker on the top of the gadget.) To compare, I would have to pick up my iPad (probably on the same table, but way heavier, lift the top of the iPad cover, press the iPad ON button, look for the iPad row counter app (amidst so many other apps I have on 3 separate app screens), press to open the app, wait for it to display, then select to enter my current row.
> 
> ...


Knit companion was developed by a husband and wife team - she's the knitter and he's the geek.
You have a point except if you were using the ipad for the pattern the device would already be functioning and all you would have to do is tap the screen.
As with all things knitting we all have our ways to do things.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

imaxian said:


> Knit companion was developed by a husband and wife team - she's the knitter and he's the geek.
> You have a point except if you were using the ipad for the pattern the device would already be functioning and all you would have to do is tap the screen.
> As with all things knitting we all have our ways to do things.


I will have to try that. My iPad is set up to go to sleep after a minute of disuse, then I have the login-password to open it up again, and on top of that, I use it for so many things, like I might get a text message, so then I'm off the Knitcompanion screen to go to the Message screen, and then I have to open up the Knitcompanion App again. So, you can see how it doesn't work for me to just "tap the screen" again. Too much multi-tasking I guess. I do agree, we all have our way of doing things. Probably some knitters do like you, and some like me. That's really why I put my comments out there, so knitter readers could get different opinions then make their own choice.

Everything I said was clearly just one opinion, for other knitters to read and make their own decision about the App.


----------



## mama6849 (Mar 3, 2014)

I have tried a few and the best I have found is Pro Knitting Patterns from google play. It costs a few dollars but is well worth it. I especially like the ability to link to sites and download and store patterns. There is a pattern row highlighter and row counters


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

Shadypineslady, go into settings and change your sleep mode to a longer setting, it really doesn't use that much battery and it is a lot nicer !


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

roxiannalouisa said:


> Shadypineslady, go into settings and change your sleep mode to a longer setting, it really doesn't use that much battery and it is a lot nicer !


I will try that. Thanks.


----------



## Pamela Pate (Oct 10, 2013)

I use knitCompanion on my iPhone and my iPad. It is very easy to use and is free, although there is an option for an expanded version. To find an ap, just go to your ap store and search "knitting."


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Pamela Pate said:


> I use knitCompanion on my iPhone and my iPad. It is very easy to use and is free, although there is an option for an expanded version. To find an ap, just go to your ap store and search "knitting."


I thought I was pretty good on the iPad, but I've adding the KnitCompanion App, then have tried and tried and tried to upload PDFs to KnitCompanion. Read KC user instructions about importing with Dropbox, so I installed iPad Dropbox App, moved my PDFs to Dropbox, looked in KnitCompanion, and can't find the PDFs. See other stuff that KnitCompanion imported, but keep getting cute "Whoops" error message telling me it can only import PDFs.

I'm exhausted and frustrated.


----------



## Pamela Pate (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry you're having problems. I don't use a drop box. Once I open the pdf, I then click the little curved arrow n my iPad (as if I wanted to email it to someone), one of the options is to open in knitCompanion. I always use that and open it as a project. Works every time and I only have the free version.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Pamela Pate said:


> Sorry you're having problems. I don't use a drop box. Once I open the pdf, I then click the little curved arrow n my iPad (as if I wanted to email it to someone), one of the options is to open in knitCompanion. I always use that and open it as a project. Works every time and I only have the free version.


HaHa, sometimes it takes me a while before I "get it." I just realized an important fact. The files I was trying to import are not PDFs. So now I just have to figure out how to convert them for free, so I can import them to Knit Companion. Hmmmm, not so easy on the iPad. The first PDF converter I found online does not work on iPad. :-(


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Are they Word files?



shadypineslady said:


> HaHa, sometimes it takes me a while before I "get it." I just realized an important fact. The files I was trying to import are not PDFs. So now I just have to figure out how to convert them for free, so I can import them to Knit Companion. Hmmmm, not so easy on the iPad. The first PDF converter I found online does not work on iPad. :-(


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

MzKnitCro said:


> Are they Word files?


No, files I got off the internet, but I can probably convert them to Word. I have Word on my iPad, but haven't used it that much cause the icons are about the size of a fly spot. 😎


----------



## canalbabe (Dec 14, 2012)

I use Knitting Pattern Database (KPD)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id.com.zorac.knitting

to catalogue my patterns. Its a FREE app for smart phones and knitting wouldn't be the same without it now. Not only can I sort my pdf patterns, I can filter by yarn, style, needle size etc and match patterns to my yarn stash as I can enter what yarn I own and with a simple click of a button.....brilliant


----------



## canalbabe (Dec 14, 2012)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zorac.knitting

Knitting Pattern Database - FREE Andriod App for smartphones.


----------



## EvaY53 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

